# looking for surf rod blank



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

Looking for a Gator glass blank. Prefer9-11ft #50 class. Pm me What you have and price.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I would check Roys in corpus for some Jawbones. Gator glass blanks are getting hard to find. FTU has 10 footers too.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Mud Hole has Gator Glass Blanks


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

How do jawbones compare to magnaflex or gator glass blanks?


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

we have just a few right now of the surf line! We may introduce a lineup later though.. Here you go: http://www.rainshadowrodblanks.com/product-line/rx7-multipurpose-surf/


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

Batson-Brands said:


> we have just a few right now of the surf line! We may introduce a lineup later though.. Here you go: http://www.rainshadowrodblanks.com/product-line/rx7-multipurpose-surf/


I looked at them they seem to be a 2 piece rod. I only want a 1 piece.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I always said if the Calstar 550B was a ten foot blank, it would be near perfect for gulf coast surfshunkn (6oz. and bait), but even at 9ft it is a super blank.(20-80#) I've built 2 and would not hesitate to build it again. Price isn't bad either.


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

pg542 said:


> I always said if the Calstar 550B was a ten foot blank, it would be near perfect for gulf coast surfshunkn (6oz. and bait), but even at 9ft it is a super blank.(20-80#) I've built 2 and would not hesitate to build it again. Price isn't bad either.


That is what i have been hearing the caltar 550, being a nice blank. I need something for a 6 oz and bait. 10ft is my ideal length but may have to settle for a 9ft.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

redfishking11 said:


> That is what i have been hearing the caltar 550, being a nice blank. I need something for a 6 oz and bait. 10ft is my ideal length but may have to settle for a 9ft.


If you build one, take your favorite 10 ft'r and the Calstar to a place where you can practice cast, like a high school or park that has a football field. Try them both with the same reel. You will be surprised how little that extra foot equates to casting distance. For me, it was only about 10 yrds avg on numerous casts. That being said, I still like a 10ftr.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Lamiglas has some 1 pc surf rods, 10' and longer.

http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/Lamiglas


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

redfishking11 said:


> How do jawbones compare to magnaflex or gator glass blanks?


Here is a comparison of jawbone 1042 (new lot)and the ftu surf blank. Both are one piece , both are 20-40 I believe. The fulcrum is at the top of where the grip would go. I hung 2.5 to 5 lbs. the power was similar, but jawbone is much faster.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Another view


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Last one


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the camparison. What do jaw bones run and when can I find ygem in Houston.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

redfishking11 said:


> Thanks for the camparison. What do jaw bones run and when can I find ygem in Houston.


They r about $100 and only at Roy's in corpus. Watch their Facebook for sales. I called up during tHeir Black Friday sale, put on my card and they held them for a few weeks til I got down that way.


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

jimj100 said:


> They r about $100 and only at Roy's in corpus. Watch their Facebook for sales. I called up during tHeir Black Friday sale, put on my card and they held them for a few weeks til I got down that way.


Ok thanks, on the comparison the Ftu is the one closest to the door correct and the jaw bone is on the inside.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

redfishking11 said:


> Ok thanks, on the comparison the Ftu is the one closest to the door correct and the jaw bone is on the inside.


no, the opposite. FTU is the "slow" one, it is closest to camera. The jawbone is the faster one, where the curve is nearer the tip. it is closer to the door.


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok thanks may have to pick one up.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Would you explain what "slow" and "fast" means please...thanx


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

On a fast blank the bend is closer to the tip than on a slow blank. A slow blank has a more gradual bend towards the butt. In a surf rod I prefer a moderate (between a fast and slow action) action. For me they are easier to cast a long distance. I would say that the FTU blank is a moderate action blank having built one and fished it. I like them.


----------

